# Diamond dove noise level



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone have or know where I can find a video of a female diamond dove cooing, how loud are they?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

I have two females and one male. They are very quiet, i forget i have them sometimes until i hear a very soft coo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh I think the coos are loud, as are ringneck doves. But is the female's coo any less high pitched as the males? How often will females coo?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you checked you tube? They seem to have a little of everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

I posted here because I couldn't find anything, only males cooing.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My female diamonds can only be heard within the room they are in. They are probably an 8th the sound level of the ringnecks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks! I've had a female diamond dove for 17 days now and she is the most quiet bird ever. I definitely recommend female diamond doves to anyone who is looking for a quiet bird.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

RingneckDoveFan said:


> Thanks! I've had a female diamond dove for 17 days now and she is the most quiet bird ever. I definitely recommend female diamond doves to anyone who is looking for a quiet bird.


Yeah, I don't think I've ever met a quieter bird. They are more like keeping a little mouse or something lol. Even teeny tiny finches are a ton louder!


----------

